# Flight Centre



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Any one ever use Flightcentre for a flight or vacation? I've read some reviews and there are a lot of bad ones but they are all regarding trips over seas..

Im just flying one way from toronto to vancouver. I can get a 500$ credit from my company's safety program so was thinking of taking advantage of it. If they are a terrible company I'd rather save the headache.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

So all you are doing is booking a one way flight and you would get a $500 credit to book via flight centre? I don't see a downside here, even if they offer crappy service. Research your flight options, pick the one you want, call them and book it.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I've used them before, but it was years ago. I didn't have any problem.


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

They are just a travel agency. I don't think they are anything special and in my personal experience I've had better luck finding flights on my own. To be realistic the tools they have is no different from what you can find on google flights and expedia.

If the $500 MUST be used through Flight Centre then I would not care as in the end you'll end up on the same plane


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

30seconds said:


> Any one ever use Flightcentre for a flight or vacation? I've read some reviews and there are a lot of bad ones but they are all regarding trips over seas..
> Im just flying one way from toronto to vancouver. I can get a 500$ credit from my company's safety program so was thinking of taking advantage of it. If they are a terrible company I'd rather save the headache.


I don't understand the credit.
A one-way flight from Toronto to Vancouver does not cost $500, not even close - unless you are booking last minute and/or business class.
Do you have to use up all the credit at once, or can you use partial and carry forward the balance?


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Well flight center credits in the mail.. once everything is said and done ill post my eexperience with the company. 

We get "safety points" from my company every month. You go online and can use them to bug anything from hats, bags, tv's, bbqs, ipads ect. The Flight center and this home appliance package (blenders, toaster stuff like that) are the only thing with a 1 to 1 point to dollar convertion. The iPad 645$ before tax costs 1000 points dor example. 

Thats why my initial question. If flight centre was a headache i would use the points to purchase something else. Thanks for your responses


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I considered them for a trip to Vegas but the prices were way cheaper on expedia. I asked if they could match the price and they said no. Not sure how they are in business if they can't match online travel site prices


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer doing my own research and booking. Use Google flights, Expedia and Cheapflights.ca


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I agree. If I didn't have the option for these points I wouldn't consider it. I decided to go for it just waiting for the cards to arrive in the mail. Ill post my experience when all is said and done. Fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We booked a flight thru them once. No issue whatsoever. They are a booking machine similar to the others. You book the flight, you get the airline ticket number, itinerary, and locator number. That's is it. No issue whatsoever. No idea about their other services.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

We booked a flight to puerto vallarta with them (on AC). flight was only $99 plus taxes, return. No issues with it at all. I booked online.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

Price compare what they tell you vs. what you can book yourself and decide based on that. I would never use them since I prefer to book direct, but I have had friends use them with no issues.


----------

